# Soloing with Jazz Scales



## Mark Barron (Mar 18, 2019)

This lesson covers the incorporation of jazz scales into solos. Subscribe if you'd like! Cheers


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good clear instruction with no more discussion than necessary all of which makes it easier to follow.


----------

